
Kodak Had a Nuclear Reactor Loaded With Enriched Uranium (2012) - evo_9
https://gizmodo.com/5909961/kodak-had-a-secret-weapons-grade-nuclear-reactor-hidden-in-a-basement
======
_visgean
Better info:
[http://www.physicscentral.com/buzz/blog/index.cfm?postid=157...](http://www.physicscentral.com/buzz/blog/index.cfm?postid=1579341143009244947)

